# Flyball Club in Warwickshire - Nr Stratford/Warwick



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know we have set up a new bfa flyball club a couple of months ago training in Charlecote, Nr Stratford/Warwick. We have dogs coming of all different standards from complete beginners to those who regularly compete and are always happy to have new members. 
If anyone is interested in coming and wants more details let me know, or you can go on our website Home page (although with my technical skills it is it is still very much under construction)


----------

